# Military Police Checkpoint



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are some pix of my latest Jeep model. It's Tamiya's 1997 version, with a Tamiya Harley cycle in MP markings and a standing figure from the Tamiya GPA kit. The brick wall is Italeri, as a re the fence an telegraph pole, and the archway is a plaster HO model railway tunnel. The cat on the wall is a resin copy of an old gaming piece.

http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0006.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0007.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0009.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0013.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0018.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0019.jpg

This model took a first in our IPMS chapter's annual March contest. This year's theme was subjects beginning with the letter "M".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice setup, well done.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Great work. I really like the cat. Nice touch.


----------

